# Frame Failures?



## Psmith57 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm just curious as to whether any of you have knowledge of any frame failures while riding these bikes and causing a crash. 

Thanks, I'm not a real big guy but just want to make sure that I don't get a bike with known defects. 

Thanks


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

Psmith57 said:


> I'm just curious as to whether any of you have knowledge of any frame failures while riding these bikes and causing a crash.
> 
> Thanks, I'm not a real big guy but just want to make sure that I don't get a bike with known defects.
> 
> Thanks


You may want to elaborate what you mean by "these bikes". Year of manufacture and model will be especially useful.


----------



## insmanblue (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I have an 05 Orca that I bought new. I would say the bike has about 7,000 miles. I do weigh about 230 pounds and haven't had any problems related to the frame. Orbea makes fine carbon fibre bikes. In fact I have an 07 Orca on order. I like the Orca's frame geometry and the handeling predicability.


----------



## edmundtan (Dec 12, 2001)

insmanblue said:


> Well I have an 05 Orca that I bought new. I would say the bike has about 7,000 miles. I do weigh about 230 pounds and haven't had any problems related to the frame. Orbea makes fine carbon fibre bikes. In fact I have an 07 Orca on order. I like the Orca's frame geometry and the handeling predicability.


I did read some years ago, isolated cases of the first generation Orcas ('04 models I think) suffered cracks at the chain stays close to the BB. But later year models seemed fine.


----------



## insmanblue (Apr 29, 2002)

I do want to say that my 05 Orca is one of the most flexible bikes I own, Just being clipped in at a stop I can flex the down tube by tapping my foot quickly. I am not talking by a small amount either, there is a lot of flex. The 07 Orca does not have this problem.


----------

